# USB-Probleme zahlreicher Art

## bas89

Hallo allesamt,

mein Rechner hat so einige USB-bezogene Probleme und ich weiß leider nicht, inwiefern die zusammen hängen. Es sind im Einzelnen

- mtpfs und alle MTP-Tools erkennen mein Handy nicht korrekt¹

- nach Einrichten von adb nach  dieser Anleitung  bringt nur Müll trotz korrektem Befolgen²

- Beim Kopieren von großen Dateien auf beliebige USB-Sticks friert die gesamte X-Oberfläche ein. Strg+Alt+Rück tötet den Server nur manchmal, in jedem Fall hilft aber ein Abziehen des Sticks – instantan ist der Rechner wieder da.

Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das alles liegen könnte?   :Crying or Very sad: 

1

```
libmtp version: 1.1.2

Listing raw device(s)

Device 0 (VID=04e8 and PID=6860) is a Samsung GT-P7510/Galaxy Tab 10.1/S2/GT-N7000/Galaxy Nexus.

   Found 1 device(s):

   Samsung: GT-P7510/Galaxy Tab 10.1/S2/GT-N7000/Galaxy Nexus (04e8:6860) @ bus 2, dev 7

Attempting to connect device(s)

ignoring usb_claim_interface = -99PTP_ERROR_IO: failed to open session, trying again after resetting USB interface

LIBMTP libusb: Attempt to reset device

ignoring usb_claim_interface = -99LIBMTP PANIC: failed to open session on second attempt

Unable to open raw device 0
```

2

```
bas89@bas89-pc-gentoo64 ~ $ adb devices

List of devices attached 

????????????    offline
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Kommt etwas Brauchbares bei dmesg oder in /var/log/messages?

Könnte sein, dass der Controller eine Macke hat.

Was ist mit anderen Kerneln oder einer LiveCD?

----------

## Schorchgrinder

ggf wenn ein zweites Linuxsystem vorhanden ist, kannst du versuchen per ssh an die Logs und Systemmeldungen zu kommen.

----------

## bas89

Ich habe extra dafür sysklogd installiert, das war vorher garnicht nötig. Sowohl in /var/log/messages als auch dmesg sind nur die üblichen Nachrichten, wenn ich einen Stick anstecke – der Rechner friert eher langsam, aber sicher ein. Die Maus bewegt sich noch weiter, aber alles(!) andere friert. Komme auch nicht mehr auf eine Textkonsole. Im Moment, wo ich den den den Stick abziehe, reagiert der rechner plötzlich wieder nomal. Natürlich bekomme ich von Dolphin einen Fehler was das kopieren angeht und auch in dmesg kommen dann Meldungen. Ich hänge sie mal dran¹. 

Ich will noch anmerken, dass mein System (interne SATA mit root, home und allem) und eine externe Festplatte mit LUKS verschlüsselt sind, falls das von Bedeutung sein sollte. Der Stick ist es nicht. Das System ist 64-bit mit einer Core2Duo-CPU. Das Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte EP35-DS3. Eine Ausgabe von lsusb hänge ich an².

Knoppix 6.2 (32 bit) hat problemlos 6,5 GB Daten am Stück von der verschlüsselten externen HDD auf den Stick kopieren können. Dabei hat es etwa 20 Minuten gedauert, was ungefähr 5MB/s sind, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Eigentlich bin ich 25-35MB/s gewohnt, aber soll mir recht sein.

Achso: Ein rsync-Backup von meinem PC auf eine verschlüsselte Platte, mit vielen Dateien (aber keine so großen) klappt prima. Das sind viele, sehr viele kleine Dateien. Der Rechner wird auch etwas langsam aber friert nicht ein. Kopieren einer großen Datei mit cp klappt allerdings nicht...

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Freezes nur bei Chiplaufwerken auftreten (vielleicht machen magnetische Laufwerke nicht genug Durchsatz wegen der Mechanik, um den Rechner richtig fertig zu machen?).

1

```
Apr  9 23:19:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [122868.212567] scsi 18:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer           7.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Apr  9 23:19:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [122868.293169] sd 18:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Apr  9 23:19:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [122868.294428] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

Apr  9 23:19:23 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [122869.208311] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc] 31355391 512-byte logical blocks: (16.0 GB/14.9 GiB)

Apr  9 23:19:23 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [122869.214447]  sdc: sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.189242] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 11

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193231] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193234] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc]  Result: hostbyte=0x01 driverbyte=0x00

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193238] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 01 1f f7 d0 00 00 f0 00

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193248] quiet_error: 42288 callbacks suppressed

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193253] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193258] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193263] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193267] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193272] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193276] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193281] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193285] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193290] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.193294] lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.195704] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.195706] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc]  Result: hostbyte=0x01 driverbyte=0x00

Apr  9 23:23:22 bas89-pc-gentoo64 klogd: [123108.195708] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 01 1f f8 c0 00 00 f0 00
```

2 

```
bas89-pc-gentoo64 linux # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0424:2514 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 046d:c401 Logitech, Inc. TrackMan Marble Wheel

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c506 Logitech, Inc. MX700 Cordless Mouse Receiver

Bus 001 Device 011: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 024: ID 046d:c051 Logitech, Inc. G3 (MX518) Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 025: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH CyMotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 016: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2573]

Bus 002 Device 012: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro U3
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Klingt ja fast so, als ob der PC den ganzen Arbeitsspeicher frisst.

Geht das Kopieren ohne X besser? Also auf VT1. Schau dir parallel dazu mal mit htop an, was so passiert.

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal top beobachten, während du kopierst? (top -d 0.2 o.Ä., um ein kürzeres Update-Intervall einzustellen, nicht dass dir der Rechner wegfriert, bevor top was anzeigen kann  :Razz: )

Wenn da irgendwas mit nepomuk oder virtuoso o.Ä. hochrumpelt, einfach Dateiindizierung abschalten. Falls das hilft -> report auf bugs.kde.org.

----------

## bas89

Also ich habe das während einer längeren Zeit weiter beobachtet... Der Rechner friert wirklich ohne ersichtlichen Grund ein. Top zeigt keine CPU-verbrauchenden Prozesse, dmesg spuckt nichts verdächtiges aus und der Speicher ist auch nicht voll während eines Kopiervorgangs. Die Freezes treten sowohl beim Kopieren in KDE auf, als auch beim Entpacken mit Ark aber auch auf der Konsole mit cp und unrar. Allerdings sind große Dateien nötig. Bei vielen kleinen passiert nichts, bspw. beim rsync-Backup auf die USB-Platte. Nach drei bis vier Minuten fängt sich der Rechner wieder und kann reagieren, bspw. auf einer Website scrollen (oder auch einen Film sehen). Spätestens wenn ich dann jedoch die Anwendung wechsle, friert er wieder ein.

Noch besser: Wenn ich mein Android-Handy als Wechseldatenträger einbinde und große Dateien verschiebe, friert sogar manchmal Android mit ein. Am Android kann es aber nicht liegen, ein USB-Stick oder Platte verursacht die gleichen Probleme...

----------

